# Cardiff to deepest Cornwall and back...do able on a sat/sun?



## ddraig (Aug 25, 2005)

hiya
wondered what the best way to do an in out job from cardiff to cornwall?
chepest/quickest/most reliable etc, and how hard is it going to be to get back on the sunday/monday, i can envisage grief but would like to try and minimise it.
train is £17each way afaik

and anyone interested in a rather good shindig, pm me please

thanks


----------



## editor (Aug 25, 2005)

Got to be the train for comfort...


----------



## tobyjug (Aug 25, 2005)

Next Sunday and Monday I would not bother, unless you have  penchant for sitting in traffic jams.


----------



## Sunspots (Aug 25, 2005)

ddraig said:
			
		

> train is £17each way afaik



For the distance involved, that sounds like a good price.  

Avoid the traffic, and relax on the train.


----------



## fat hamster (Aug 25, 2005)

Whereabouts in Cornwall are you headed, ddraig?  I _might_ be able to fix you up with a return lift from Bristol for a share of petrol...


----------



## ddraig (Aug 25, 2005)

Sunspots said:
			
		

> For the distance involved, that sounds like a good price.
> 
> Avoid the traffic, and relax on the train.


now £21 each way according to rail.co.uk

FH, incoming


----------



## RubberBuccaneer (Aug 25, 2005)

Ditto re the train, went to Devon last week , took ages re the traffic , looked even worse coming back on a saturady afternoon.
Even just going to neighbouring villages was a nightmare, and yes we were part of the problem


----------



## Isambard (Aug 25, 2005)

Even on a Sunday there 2 or 3 trains direct from Cardiff to Cornwall

They do stop at a few scary "local" places in Somerset    but the timings not that bad.


----------



## ddraig (Aug 25, 2005)

yeah and only 5hours!
took me ages in traffic last year

got rid of the car now i am in a city anyway

yeah par  , 'where do u live?'
'par'
'what?'
'par'
'par what?, don'
'no just par'
'right, hmm'


----------



## WasGeri (Aug 25, 2005)

To Par?

You could get a train to Bristol, fly to Newquay and then get a train from Newquay to Par.

The flight is 20 mins but obviously you have to factor in the checking in time.


----------



## RubberBuccaneer (Aug 25, 2005)

Get the ferry (if it's fixed in time ) to Ilfracombe and bus it from there.
Style


----------



## ddraig (Aug 25, 2005)

no geri
not going to par, just responding to isambard

train planner said i have to change at par


----------



## ddraig (Aug 25, 2005)

RubberBuccaneer said:
			
		

> Get the ferry (if it's fixed in time ) to Ilfracombe and bus it from there.
> Style




thought they didn't go anymore   asked last year
and it's this sat/sun/mon

edit
can you actually get a ferry from penarth or barry to devon/cornwall then?  
this don't make sense to me timetable 
sooooo


----------



## WasGeri (Aug 25, 2005)

RubberBuccaneer said:
			
		

> Get the ferry (if it's fixed in time ) to Ilfracombe and bus it from there.
> Style



It takes flipping forever to get to Ilfracombe on that thing!


----------



## WasGeri (Aug 25, 2005)

ddraig said:
			
		

> train planner said i have to change at par



For where?


----------



## King Biscuit Time (Aug 25, 2005)

Geri said:
			
		

> It takes flipping forever to get to Ilfracombe on that thing!



You're better off on the train because N.Devon public transport is shite.

You might be able to get a bus to Barnstaple, then another to Bude, but that will be most of the day gone! And Barnstaple is only on the shitty little Tarka line, so if you want to go down further by rail you'll have to head back to Exeter (5 trains a day - 1hr20mins to get there) before carrying on!

Bad idea!

(Fascinating fact - When I took my girlfriend (from Swansea) to Ilfracombe for the day (I know, no expence spared!) she was quite shocked to discover you could get there by car (We were in Barnstaple) - she'd been there on the ferry when she was a nipper and was convinced sub-consciously that Ilfracombe was an Island somewhere!)


----------



## ddraig (Aug 25, 2005)

i was taken with my cousins by my gran when we were nippers
my dad dropped us off and i was bawling my head off thinking we were getting shipped off abroad.  


geri - i 'think' i'm going to newquay


----------



## WasGeri (Aug 25, 2005)

ddraig said:
			
		

> geri - i 'think' i'm going to newquay



Plane it is then!

Newquay is going to be _manic_ this weekend though!


----------



## madzone (Aug 25, 2005)

Geri said:
			
		

> Plane it is then!
> 
> Newquay is going to be _manic_ this weekend though!


You've still got to get from the airport to newquay itself and that can be expensive. Add that to the cost of the stansted express and it's not a bargain financially or timewise. Add that to the fact that newquay is a shithole and you'd be better off staying at home


----------



## fat hamster (Aug 25, 2005)

Check PMs ddraig.  Not sure how much use a Bristol - Truro lift is gonna be, though...


----------



## ddraig (Aug 25, 2005)

Geri said:
			
		

> Plane it is then!
> 
> Newquay is going to be _manic_ this weekend though!



the plane is £99 one way on sat   

anyway, bugger it, train or nothing atm


edit - thanks anyway FH


----------



## madzone (Aug 25, 2005)

ddraig said:
			
		

> the plane is £99 one way on sat
> 
> anyway, bugger it, train or nothing atm
> 
> ...


The train isn't too bad. At least it's scenic


----------



## WasGeri (Aug 25, 2005)

fat hamster said:
			
		

> Check PMs ddraig.  Not sure how much use a Bristol - Truro lift is gonna be, though...



He can get a bus from Truro to Newquay - no 87 I think, although there might be a more direct one.

I wasn't being serious about the plane BTW - I checked it out myself and there's only one back per day, at 6am or something equally ridiculous!


----------

